# Bismack Biyombo's Contract Won't Be A Problem. Probably.



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NBA rules allow teams to pay $500,000 of money in buyout situations, meaning that, in the unlikely event that an NBA season happens this year, difficulty could arise with Biyombo's ability to play in 2011. It's also possible that Biyombo could get the necessary $900,000 for the buyout through loans from his agent (etc.), but that course of action can't be assumed. While this may seem troubling to some Bobcats' fans upon first glance, it shouldn't be particularly worrying for two reasons:
> 
> A 2011-2012 NBA season? It might not happen at all.
> If Biyombo was unable to pay the rest of the buyout funds, he'd most likely only miss one year, and that wouldn't be the worst thing (especially in a lockout environment).
> ...


http://www.rufusonfire.com/2011/8/3/2341253/bismack-biyombos-contract-situation-wont-be-a-problem-probably


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Really excited to see this kid/man in the NBA.


----------

